# Question for the BHMS: Lets Get Physical.



## rabbitislove (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes Im hoping when I finally get my RYT, my excercise classes look like that Olivia Newton John video. But slowed down, and the guys never get ripped. However, niether here nor there.

So guys, the burning question is this? Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims? If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?

Is this serious sociological type question because I want to understand the depth of your souls or because Im just a pervert? 

Burning questions really..


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yes Im hoping when I finally get my RYT, my excercise classes look like that Olivia Newton John video. But slowed down, and the guys never get ripped. However, niether here nor there.
> 
> So guys, the burning question is this? Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims? If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?
> 
> ...



1. Yes. Always.
2. No.
4. No, I'm pretty off limits, and I guarantee that I'm into freakier shit than you.
5. Pervert, but I like it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yes Im hoping when I finally get my RYT, my excercise classes look like that Olivia Newton John video. But slowed down, and the guys never get ripped. However, niether here nor there.
> 
> So guys, the burning question is this? Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims? If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?
> 
> ...



1. i have always accepted my weight. i am/was happy with being fat. the only thing i struggle is at being at a comfortable weight for me. i had no clue there was a community out here for us fatties lol until i found dims though. it just made it easier.

2. do what ever you want lol

3. the perverts are always the good ones


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yes Im hoping when I finally get my RYT, my excercise classes look like that Olivia Newton John video. But slowed down, and the guys never get ripped. However, niether here nor there.
> 
> So guys, the burning question is this? Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims? If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?
> 
> ...




I know I got really excited when I found this board. I wouldnt say I was ever turned on by being heavy. But it was cool finding so many great people to talk to and who are accepting of big guys.

As far as intimate settings, I cant think of anything I would be opposed too. Maybe I'm a pervert too, lol

If you are really truely into the person then why be shy?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm a grade A Narcissist when it comes to my hair. Who needs porn when you have hair as sexy as mine?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 2, 2010)

True story. I started being attracted first to bellies in general. First female, then I was more attracted to male bellies. I knew I wasn't gay, and I had always been heavy, and originally I had been that stereotypical fat kid with the low self esteem and all that. I eventually realized I prefered fat on males as a projection onto myself vs. women. That's how I found the initial attraction, and then this site helped me embrace it.

At this point, I am now confident and if I met an FFA, I don't think I would be horribly uncomfortable in an intimate setting for anything relating to my weight.


----------



## RentonBob (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yes Im hoping when I finally get my RYT, my excercise classes look like that Olivia Newton John video. But slowed down, and the guys never get ripped. However, niether here nor there.
> 
> So guys, the burning question is this? Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims? If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?
> 
> ...



I never was turned on by the fact that I was big. I've never had a problem with being big other than not having any girlfriends because I never met anyone that liked big men. I had only really met one girl that was ever into big guys and she introduced me to dims a few years ago. I really like the fact that there are girls out there that could find me attractive. Nothing is off the table for discussion, I'm pretty open minded and would want to make my partner happy and not want her to hold back. I just don't really see it happening for me again...


----------



## escapist (Aug 2, 2010)

It was never exactly my weight that turned me on its just the size difference. I noticed it the most after I hit 6'+ and 311+ lbs in high school. Well I had a few girls tell me they liked guys with belly's. This was in the early 90's way before I knew of Dims (or the internet). I wouldn't say its a Post Dim's thing I'd say its a Post serious relationship with FFA's. My relationship with Chicken Legs has had a profound impact on what I'm comfortable with. I was open to exploring but she was more than happy to find out if I had limits.


----------



## djudex (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims?



I'm not necessarily turned on by being fat but it certainly doesn't bother me from an aesthetic point of view. The only problem I have with it is fitting in to airplane seats and breaking those lousy little plastic patio chairs.



> If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?



The only things I wouldn't want an FFA doing are the same things I wouldn't want any other woman to do either.



> Is this serious sociological type question because I want to understand the depth of your souls or because Im just a pervert?



You're a total pervo, that's why I like you


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't actually get turned on by being heavy. I tell you what, before I found Dims, I thought there wasn't really such things as girls who liked big guys so my mindset was "I need to lose weight so girls will actually like me". After finding Dims however, I'm hella more confident. Intimate setting wise, I very much doubt there's anything I would be opposed to haha.

Dunno about the pervert thing, but there's certainly nothing wrong with it ;D


----------



## Tad (Aug 2, 2010)

I've essentially always been turned on by being heavy...without ever being all that heavy. Kind of the dream that I only take sips of without ever gulping it all down. Mind you, I did my best to bury that desire for years, and it was only after finding places like Dimensions that I really got back in touch with it (not that I ever forgot the desire, I'd just gotten pretty good at pretending to myself that it wasn't there). 

No real comment on the things to do with an FFA in the bedroom--I'm sure there could be FFA who were interested in things that I was not, but I don't think fat related things would be on that list. I can't say I've ever had to worry about the issue much though, so that is not a highly thought out opinion.

As to your last question, if you have to ask......


----------



## taobear (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yes Im hoping when I finally get my RYT, my excercise classes look like that Olivia Newton John video. But slowed down, and the guys never get ripped. However, niether here nor there.
> 
> So guys, the burning question is this? Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims? If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?
> 
> ...




To answer the first part of your question, when I was growing up I had an uncle that was huge and I thought he was the coolest guy on the planet, and my mom dated a guy they called Mountain man he was like my hero. 

To the second part, I have always been open up to the point of causing pain or leaving permanent marks .


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 2, 2010)

Firstly, I wouldnt say i'm turned on by the fact i'm heavy. I dont even know if I like being as large as I am, it's just something i'v always been. I do however accept this is who I am, and for better or worse I doubt I would change it.

What I would say is that being part of DIMS has enlightened me to the possibility that OTHER PEOPLE are turned on by me. Not many, but some and that's something to hope for. I'm still kinda coming to terms with my sexuality, having had over a decade of bullying to deal with up till i left school a few years ago that told me I was overweight and ugly (some of the worst of this by girls i might add) it's hard to see myself as a desirable figure. I'm trying though :blush:

As for what i'd let an FFA do with me in 'intimate situations'....I guess i'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 2, 2010)

I have never liked being fat, mostly because of the lost dating opportunities I feel it's cost me. Being on Dims has not really changed that.

Not that I hate myself or any drama like that. But if someone made a magic fat-be-gone pill and offered it to me, I'd gladly take it.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 2, 2010)

Awe man, I have to find out that Im a creeper and a pervert in the same day. :doh:


On that note Rellis, Id be glad to help you as far as FFA desires go. All we need is you, me, Judex, a stuffed buffalo, waterski's ice cubes, handcuffs, a golf club and the Harlem Globetrotters.

Trust me, its only kinky the first time...


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 2, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Not that I hate myself or any drama like that. But if someone made a magic fat-be-gone pill and offered it to me, I'd gladly take it.



I know you gotta do what you gotta do, but if that happened Shake, I think several FFAs would charge you screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(myself included).


----------



## RJI (Aug 2, 2010)

I do not get turned on at all by size but have always loved myself being bigger and stronger then everyone else. I parlayed my size into a free education via sports and expanded my confidence in daily life off of my own interpretation of myself being manlier then all others.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I know you gotta do what you gotta do, but if that happened Shake, I think several FFAs would charge you screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (myself included).



Excellent! The first part of my ingenious plan to get gang-tackled by FFAs is complete!


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 2, 2010)

Mastershake is a devious mastermind


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> True story. I started being attracted first to bellies in general. First female, then I was more attracted to male bellies. I knew I wasn't gay, and I had always been heavy, and originally I had been that stereotypical fat kid with the low self esteem and all that. I eventually realized I prefered fat on males as a projection onto myself vs. women. That's how I found the initial attraction, and then this site helped me embrace it.
> 
> At this point, I am now confident and if I met an FFA, I don't think I would be horribly uncomfortable in an intimate setting for anything relating to my weight.



^ More eloquent than my response. I'm basically the same way.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I wouldnt say heavy turns me on, but after my first ex I found I actually prefered bigger women. Softball players get me a tingling. lol. On me personally Im not against being fat, just not my current size. Ive never wanted to be my "ideal" weight ever. If I were to choose and have it be this second I would say 225 would be a nice fit for me. I have always liked that linebacker look. lol.

And right now I havent had enough of the regular sex to try any new stuff, but im not against it.


----------



## shhtx1970 (Aug 2, 2010)

1. No, I am different, I look at someone I attracted to and like to know the whole picture. I have met beautiful women small and large and in-between so to me size is irrelevant, its the substance of the person. 

2. I knew something like Dims existed but never searched for it till a few years ago.

3. No change, life goes forward, we live, we die.

4. A person do as they please but if I am involved, I like some advance notice even its 5 seconds, lol. I enjoy new things but at the same I do not drawing attention when I do not seek it.

5. Serious questions, yes they are somewhat, your soul or pervertness is something you need to deal with, I cannot judge you on your desires since I am not involved in them.

6. Burning? I think you need to see a doctor about that sensation, j/k


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> On that note Rellis, Id be glad to help you as far as FFA desires go. All we need is you, me, Judex, a stuffed buffalo, waterski's ice cubes, handcuffs, a golf club and the Harlem Globetrotters.
> 
> Trust me, its only kinky the first time...



That's some combination, why am i most worried about the golf club though? :blush:


----------



## djudex (Aug 2, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> That's some combination, why am i most worried about the golf club though? :blush:



Maybe because she didn't specify if it was a putter or a driver


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 2, 2010)

djudex said:


> Maybe because she didn't specify if it was a putter or a driver



She could have Wood.....




....ok that was unnecessary smut


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 2, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Mastershake is a devious mastermind



"Rommel, you magnificent bastard, I read your book!"


----------



## Amandy (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Awe man, I have to find out that Im a creeper and a pervert in the same day. :doh:
> 
> 
> On that note Rellis, Id be glad to help you as far as FFA desires go. All we need is you, me, Judex, a stuffed buffalo, waterski's ice cubes, handcuffs, a golf club and the Harlem Globetrotters.
> ...



I can't believe I wasted rep on you for the ONJ video reference when this was FAR more worthy.

Except where are the disco ball, flypaper and Snooki? And you call yourself a creeper. Hrummph.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Awe man, I have to find out that Im a creeper and a pervert in the same day. :doh:
> 
> 
> On that note Rellis, Id be glad to help you as far as FFA desires go. All we need is you, me, Judex, a stuffed buffalo, waterski's ice cubes, handcuffs, a golf club and the Harlem Globetrotters.
> ...



Get rid of Rellis and Judex and throw me in there along with 18 sausage casings, 2 garden hoses, 3 midgets, and a cup of orange juice and I promise you that you will not walk right for a week.

Just PM if you are interested. Ciao baby! I'm out!


----------



## djudex (Aug 2, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Get rid of Rellis and Judex



Dude...don't be cock blocking dude, that's just straight up ignorant.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 2, 2010)

djudex said:


> Dude...don't be cock blocking dude, that's just straight up ignorant.



I'm willing to cut you in on the deal if you bring a watermelon


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 2, 2010)

I like where this thread is going...


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Aug 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'm willing to cut you in on the deal if you bring a watermelon



Wasnt it his deal to begin with? I think he would be the one cutting anyone else in if he and rabbit wanted too...


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 3, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Wasnt it his deal to begin with? I think he would be the one cutting anyone else in if he and rabbit wanted too...



I am an interested party and as such I have thrown my hat into the ring. Negotiations are open.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Aug 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am an interested party and as such I have thrown my hat into the ring. Negotiations are open.



Okay now just because you're interested doesnt mean you have a shot unless the original founding parties decide to let you participate.

I can understand you or any other guy here wanting to be a part of it but wanting it doesnt mean we can be a part of it. 

I'm interested in Bill Gates's billions, does that mean I deserve to vote on what he should do with it?

LOL
But I sure do wish I could!


----------



## slowpoke219 (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Being heavy has never turned me on. It's my own body, and I can't say my own body turns me on. It's kinda just there. 
2. After finding dims, I have to admit I did kinda have an extra strut in my step the next day after reading all the love the ladies have in the forum. It did invest me with a type of sex appeal I never even considered. 
3. While I have had an encounter with a small and very beautiful FFA before, she didn't try any of the belly rubbing or fat loving type thing. She just had an overall powerful passion and attraction towards me. It made me feel like the manliest man on Earth. I wouldn't be opposed to an FFA's unique tastes in enjoying in my squishy parts in an intimate setting. But I'd have to draw the line at the whole feeder thing. It would make me feel like she's fattening me up to sell me to market. I'm relatively comfortable with my size and I feel that someone wishing I was bigger or smaller to be disrespectful and some what distasteful. To be honest I think it would make me feel cheap and objectified, like a woman who's boyfriend hounds her about getting breast implants.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 3, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Okay now just because you're interested doesnt mean you have a shot unless the original founding parties decide to let you participate.
> 
> I can understand you or any other guy here wanting to be a part of it but wanting it doesnt mean we can be a part of it.
> 
> ...



You are taking this very seriously


----------



## djudex (Aug 3, 2010)

srs intarwebs is srs bzns


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Aug 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You are taking this very seriously




Not really, you just think I am. :doh:


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 3, 2010)

What the heck did I miss in this thread?


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 3, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> What the heck did I miss in this thread?



Only me loosing my title of creeper to Amandy and BigChaz.

Okay new plan. 

Big orgy, everyone bring the props. You know, watermelons, snooki, sausage casing. 

Ill bring the waivers.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 3, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Only me loosing my title of creeper to Amandy and BigChaz.
> 
> Okay new plan.
> 
> ...



*clutches Sausage protectively*

Make up your own jokes


----------



## Melian (Aug 3, 2010)

I want to fuck a dog in the ass.


----------



## johniav (Aug 3, 2010)

I first Identified these strange but harmless patterns of thinking when I was around four.


----------



## RJI (Aug 3, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Only me loosing my title of creeper to Amandy and BigChaz.
> 
> Okay new plan.
> 
> ...



I can grab Snooki, she's on my way.


----------



## RentonBob (Aug 3, 2010)

RJI said:


> I can grab Snooki, she's on my way.



Please, just leave her in jail :doh:


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 3, 2010)

We can always go to her in jail, 10 + kink points!

I am the worst at derailing threads. I wonder if my "Im too much of a hippie to take adderal" attitude is bringing down Dims...


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 3, 2010)

adderal is bad stuff so nope.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 15, 2010)

taobear said:


> To answer the first part of your question, when I was growing up I had an uncle that was huge and I thought he was the coolest guy on the planet, and my mom dated a guy they called Mountain man he was like my hero.
> 
> To the second part, I have always been open up to the point of causing pain or leaving permanent marks .



hmmmmmmmm


----------



## escapist (Aug 15, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Awe man, I have to find out that Im a creeper and a pervert in the same day. :doh:
> 
> 
> On that note Rellis, Id be glad to help you as far as FFA desires go. All we need is you, me, Judex, a stuffed buffalo, waterski's ice cubes, handcuffs, a golf club and the Harlem Globetrotters.
> ...



Oh man I didn't even get an Honorable mention


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> So guys, the burning question is this? Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims? If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?
> 
> Is this serious sociological type question because I want to understand the depth of your souls or because Im just a pervert?



I'll take this one by one. 

1) To a large extent, I'm still not turned on by how heavy I am. I'm never NOT going to be "The Big Guy" because Me =/= Skinny. I want to lose weight. A lot of it, because 600+ pounds is just not working for me. I'm thinking around the 350 range. HOWEVER. I am well aware that others ARE turned on by my size. I accept this, and I flaunt it. I am who I am. Fat or skinny, I am me. The outside is just a shell for what's inside. I'm not upset by girls who don't want me, because I know that there are REALLY attractive girls out there who DO want me.

2) Yes. I'm still very uncomfortable with food used in a sexual/intimate setting. I'm 100% sure there's a deeper psychological reason for it, but I won't go into that here unless you want to hear it. ALSO, I watched the movie Feed, and to this day, the food during sex scene is the only scene I've ever watched in a movie that has made me physically ill.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> 1) To a large extent, I'm still not turned on by how heavy I am. I'm never NOT going to be "The Big Guy" because Me =/= Skinny. I want to lose weight. A lot of it, because 600+ pounds is just not working for me. I'm thinking around the 350 range. HOWEVER. I am well aware that others ARE turned on by my size. I accept this, and I flaunt it. I am who I am. Fat or skinny, I am me. The outside is just a shell for what's inside. I'm not upset by girls who don't want me, because I know that there are REALLY attractive girls out there who DO want me.



Hear hear! Well said.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 16, 2010)

This is an excellent series of question Rabbit!

Here goes my story:


My personal journey with fat has come a long way. When I was younger, I absolutely despised being fat. It was especially difficult since my weight gain happened so rapidly and right after my parents split. Me, my brother and father moved in with our grandparents in order to be able to live without being on the streets. It was a difficult time because we had to move away from all of our friends. It was tough for everyone involved. My grandmother bought my brother and I snacks and always offered us foods. Which was very comforting. It's what grandmothers do so I never blamed her for anything. 

An aside- To this day whenever I stop by, she will offer me something to eat. She's a remarkable person insofar as she is 80 years old and works out 6 days a weeks so it's not like she's an overeater or anythign. She always fed me salads and made me love broccoli but it was never an issue about weight, ever. 


As a kid I was always into sports so gaining all that weight made me suffer in terms of athleticism. I was a star baseball player in little league up until I gained a ton of weight. I started to get teased constantly which made me withdraw from the league. Eventually I wasn't able to do the pushups and other basic exercises, which made me very self-conscious. 

Being teased up until high school on a daily basis really made me loathe my body and myself. You name it, I was called it. Loafy was a prominent one that stick in my memory as very painful. 

After high school and through early college, I started to accept myself for who I am. I started becoming more outgoing and showing more interest in females and found out it could be reciprocated. Once I realized that my body didn't have to hold me back from finding love, I became much more excepting of it. Finding out that there were actually girls that 'preferred' my fatness was a boon to my confidence.

Still, I would prefer to be about 100 lbs lighter for mainly health reasons. I have been between 330 and 350 lbs since 2003. My father is a very active person and eats fairly well and he is still 200 lbs.So no matter what-- I will be a larger person, which I enjoy. I would never want to be a gaunt person. I enjoy having a presence and a comforting body. 


As to the second question--I have no qualms with anything in the bedroom, as long as it doesn't open me up to a murder rap. I don't think I would be into certain fetishes like scat and watersports, but I am fairly open-minded. So no, I wouldn't turn an FFA down if she had a certain request. I've been with two FFA's so far and both rubbed my belly. The first one was very handy without my prompting. The second one was an FFA virgin and it was very hot. I actually just ripped my shirt off and guided her hand down to my belly. Knowing that she enjoyed it so much got me incredibly aroused.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 16, 2010)

> Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims?



Heh... I've always wanted to be huge. Heck, I get excited imagining myself getting fatter and fatter... slower and slower... fighting my own mass to get anywhere...

Er, pardon me while I adjust my pants...



> If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?



Hm, hard to say. I have an idea I'm into bondage, but since I'm yet a virgin, I wouldn't mind some experimentation. 



> Is this serious sociological type question because I want to understand the depth of your souls or because Im just a pervert?
> 
> Burning questions really..



I'd say both... they're not incompatible, just look at Sigmund Freud.


----------



## watts63 (Nov 4, 2010)

> Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims?
> 
> If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?
> 
> Is this serious sociological type question because I want to understand the depth of your souls or because Im just a pervert?



1: No I didn't until I found Dims. I would've never thought that women would actually like my body (girls would always say that I have a cute baby face but that's it) & that made me not like the way I look.

2: Yes it has & I do get turned on by the way I look when I'm...I'm...:blush:; I'm a virgin so I really don't know how to answer that question.

3: I'm going for pervert.


----------



## JBfromNH (Nov 4, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yes Im hoping when I finally get my RYT, my excercise classes look like that Olivia Newton John video. But slowed down, and the guys never get ripped. However, niether here nor there.
> 
> So guys, the burning question is this? Have you always been turned on by being heavy? Or was it something you never thought of until finding Dims? If so, after finding Dims, did this change? Are there still things you would never want an FFA to do in an intimate setting?
> 
> ...



I have always enjoyed being heavy and being heavy and intimate. I still worry a little about squashing someone unintentionally, but everything works out in the end.


----------



## vinarian (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I have to say that I don't really like being big - mostly due to a common resnse that I always got when trying to date people 'arn't you supposed to only like fat people'. Hearing that statement time after time really starts to lower self esteem and for the longest time made me despise myself...

Now that I have discovered Dims, that may be changing a Bit, I am more comfortable with myself, I have actually been reading these forums for some time now before joining. I still want to loose a bit of weight, but that is mostly for health reasons. I am still attracted to skinny flat chested women, however, the longer I know someone the more attractive they are to me - I become more attracted to personality as time goes on, and maybe its jUst my luck, but skinny people are just meaner!

Dims has been a positive influense in thinkIng Myself as attractive.

As I am a pervert, there is not much that I wouldn't be comfortable with with a partner - though I would draw the line at body fluids meant for the toilet, but that has nothing to do with not being comfortable with my body, I just think thats gross!

And yes you are a pervert, but then again, wouldnt life be dull if everyone was always PC?


----------



## johniav (Nov 10, 2010)

It was my awareness that led me seek out possible websites that would facillitate these ideas (FA) only in fantasy form.
I don't think I could ever actively work to gain weight--I'm too much of a hyperchondriac


----------

